# F/S 2001 Chevy 3500 dump with Boss plow and spreader



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

Selling one of our plow trucks. Have a couple loaders now and getting into larger lots and don't need all the trucks anymore. Would like to sell as a package, but may consider separating later on. Truck is a 2001 chevy 3500 dually. Reg cab with 8' dump bed. 6L. 4wd. Plow is a Boss 9'2" poly DXT only a couple years old and on first set of edges. Spreader is a Boss VBX8000 about 3 seasons old and in very good condition. Both mounted, wired, and ready to make some money! I will get some pics up this week. Package price $18k. Call or text 217-714-2912.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Pictures please


----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

I will get some as soon as I can. Need to get the plows and spreaders out of the shed first. Waiting for a rain day...


----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

Tires about 50%, new alternator, new power steering pump, front diff just rebuilt, cab chassis truck with dual gas tanks. 140k miles. Also has A/C that blows cold!


----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

Sold!


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Glad you could sell it so quick


----------

